# Is it possible to get free voicemail on Orange?



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a ZTE Blade on Orange UK. Is there anyway that I would be able to get free voicemail, maybe through an android app? I don't use my phone much and Orange voicemail costs, therefore, i don't want to just top up my phone for voicemail.

The biggest issues it when I have voicemails that people havent meant to have left and I have dialed the voicemail to hear the inside of someones pocket.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I use Google Voice, but it looks like Google hasn't rolled out Voice to the UK yet.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

i was looking at google voice earlier ans noticed that problem too 

I have seen YAP too and that looks like it is purely for the US too.


----------

